# Le avrebbe fatto piacere



## scorpio2002

Hi! I'm back with new questions... 
Take a look at this sentence:


> "Mi ha detto che le avrebbe fatto piacere se avessi invitato degli amici"


Well, how would you translate it into English? That's my version:

*1. *_She told me that she would be glad if I invited some friends_

Now, judging by the last topic i started on this forum, this translation should be wrong and the right one would be:

2. _She told me that she would have been glad if I had invited some friends_ 

You know, I've been thinking about that lately, and now I realise it's easier than I thought(maybe...).
it's just reported speech so you have to find the initial sentence if you want to transtale it correctly. 
In this case, we have to possibile initial sentences:

1. _"Mi farebbe piacere se invitassi degli amici"_ (I would be glad if tou invited some friends) --> That's for sure a second type conditional(don't know if you call it like this... anyway we italians call it "periodo ipotetico di secondo tipo").

2. _"Mi avrebbe fatto piacere se avessi invitato degli amici" _(I would have been glad if you had invited some friends) --> type 3 conditional.... "periodo ipotetico di terzo tipo o dell'irrealtà".

According to my grammar book, if the initial sentence was n1, my version would be correct. If n2, the other version would be correct. is it so? does it make sense??  it's gonna drive me crazy!

That's it. What a mess!


----------



## Silvia

She told me that she would have been pleased if I had invited some friends.


----------



## scorpio2002

Silvia, so you're saying that in both cases it woud be just "She told me that she would have been pleased if I had invited some friends" ?


----------



## Silvia

No, I just offered my translation of the Italian version: Mi ha detto che le avrebbe fatto piacere se avessi invitato degli amici.


----------



## Agattau

2. _"Mi avrebbe fatto piacere se avessi invitato degli amici" _(I would have been glad enjoyed/liked if you had invited some friends) .

maybe


----------



## nikolaj

dear scorpio  
say first 2 is R1+R2 (reporting ) and next 2  D1 D2 Direct quote.

when you convert direct to reporting speach yo change the verb further back in  time
probably do that in italian too. but thats the confusing
but you as italian must confirm if D1(hoping for thr future) is the inicial, and thenR1 correct

if it was D2(had a hope once) the reporting could be differnt from  "avrebbe fatto" ,further back in time if p0ssible? perfecto plusquamperfecto. 
please correctb here
D2cond.perfecto +perfect(C) --> plusquam
D1=cond+pres(C)-->R1 /cond pefect+perf(c)
 I = indicativ  C =onjunktivo

please write gramatical names of avrebbe, avrebbe fatto  and avessi+ imperfecto (I+C)avere
I understand the grammar with latin names. please corret. I see you use other grammar names.tired now  better tomorrow


----------



## nikolaj

dear scorpion
last day iIhave been analysing how the conditionalis works my conclusion
but read in the morning when you are clear in the head.
modus:I = indicativ s =con/subgiuntivo  c= coditionalis

the intial sentence 1 is in cond. prese....  sub/con-giuntivo imp.
..........................2.......cond. pasat......      --"-...........plusqua.perf.
when you convert to Reported speach.
I-1.go back in time to cond. past. 
I-2. can not go further back. so stays in cond. past.=R2  the one you want to translate being R-2 in inglish as silvia says., thats whay you are confused your sentebce coorepond to 2 diferent direct speach even in inglish( ithink)

R1-in inglish would be
 ha detto: me farebbe piacere,se invitassi(s)( invta(I)?....
an the initial:I-o  .  "me fare piacere, se invita .(i) o forse (S).."(credo iptetca de 1 tipa)
hope you can helpme correting the last two


----------



## Elliscei

Can someone help me with this message. por favore.


----------



## Artrella

Elliscei said:
			
		

> Can someone help me with this message. por favore.




Hi Elliscei, welcome to WR!

I'll do my best... is this sentence correct or is it "mi fa molto piacere darti felicità"


----------



## Normandy6644

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi Elliscei, welcome to WR!
> 
> I'll do my best... is this sentence correct or is it "mi fa molto piacere darti felicità"



Good call.  If that's what it is, then it means "It makes me very happy (gives me much pleasure) to give you happiness."

In English it's rather redundant, but in Italian it sounds much nicer.  

If the original sentence is correct, it means "You give me much pleasure to give you happiness," which is kind of awkward and hence I'm thinking that Artrella's correction is right.


----------



## lsp

Normandy6644 said:
			
		

> Good call.  If that's what it is, then it means "It makes me very happy (gives me much pleasure) to give you happiness."
> 
> In English it's rather redundant, but in Italian it sounds much nicer.
> 
> If the original sentence is correct, it means "You give me much pleasure to give you happiness," which is kind of awkward and hence I'm thinking that Artrella's correction is right.


Normandy, I don't quite get how that's redundant:  It makes me happy to make you happy?


----------



## Elliscei

Grazie, Grazie to all of you. I appreciate the explanation...


----------



## Normandy6644

lsp said:
			
		

> Normandy, I don't quite get how that's redundant:  It makes me happy to make you happy?



Just the words themselves.  The actual content isn't redundant, but I think there are more eloquent ways of expressing the same sentiment.  That's all I meant by it.  If I think of a better way of saying it in English, I'll let you know.


----------



## Jocker

Artrella said:
			
		

> I'll do my best... is this sentence correct or is it "mi fa molto piacere darti felicità"


this is correct, but doesn't sound much natural
the best is "mi fa molto piacere farti felice", even if there is a repetition of "fare"

"felicità" isn't something that can be given or taken, it's a bit more abstract


----------



## wineguy

Hi. I am having trouble translating an email.
If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it.
Thank you!

Ciao

mi fa molto piacere sentirti !!
Io sono il genero di Gian Bovio in quanto lui non e capace ad usare internet!!
Ci farebbe molto piacere che tu venga a La Morra per conoscerci e vedere come si producono i nostri vini.
Non abbiamo la possibiltà di ospitarti nella nostra azienda quando vuoi. (abbiamo delle camere )
Il nostro cantiniere (Walter ) ti fare un po di scuola sulla nostra azienda e come vengono fatti i vini.

Aspettando una tua risposta ti porgo i miei saluti,

Marco


----------



## Tatzingo

wineguy said:
			
		

> Hi. I am having trouble translating an email.
> If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it.
> Thank you!
> 
> Ciao
> 
> mi fa molto piacere sentirti !!
> Io sono il genero di Gian Bovio in quanto lui non e capace ad usare internet!!
> Ci farebbe molto piacere che tu venga a La Morra per conoscerci e vedere come si producono i nostri vini.
> Non abbiamo la possibiltà di ospitarti nella nostra azienda quando vuoi. (abbiamo delle camere )
> Il nostro cantiniere (Walter ) ti fare un po di scuola sulla nostra azienda e come vengono fatti i vini.
> 
> Aspettando una tua risposta ti porgo i miei saluti,
> 
> Marco


Hi,

Here's my attempt.

Ciao

mi fa molto piacere sentirti !!
It's great to hear from you!
Io sono il genero di Gian Bovio in quanto lui non e capace ad usare internet!!
I'm the kind of ________, that isn't capable of using the internet.
Ci farebbe molto piacere che tu venga a La Morra per conoscerci e vedere come si producono i nostri vini.
We would be delighted if you came to La Morra to meet us and to see how our wines are made.
Non abbiamo la possibiltà di ospitarti nella nostra azienda quando vuoi. (abbiamo delle camere )
(Should this be NON ABBIAMO or NOI ABBIAMO??) We can't offer you accomodation in our place of business when you want. (We have some rooms)

 
Il nostro cantiniere (Walter ) ti fare un po di scuola sulla nostra azienda e come vengono fatti i vini. 
Walter, our ________ will teach you a bit about our business and how wines are made.

Aspettando una tua risposta ti porgo i miei saluti,
Awaiting your reply, regards

That's the gist of the message. Hopefully an Italian will be able to fill in the blanks!!

Tatz.

Ps. Welcome to the forum. 
PPs. I believe it is custom to try to do a rough translation yourself before asking for a correction or two from the others ;-)


----------



## Dobean

I'm not very good with English but here's a draft...

Hello
I'm really pleased to hear you!
I'm Gian Bovio's son-in-law because he can't use Internet!
We would be happy if you'd come at La Morra to meet us and see how we produce our wines.
We don't have (NDT I think this is an error, because "Non" in Italy means "Not" and "Noi" means "We", so i think they meant "Noi") the possibility to give you hospitality in our company whenever you like. (We have some rooms)
Ours cellarer (Walter) will teach you something about ours company and how we produce the wines.
Waiting for your answer, greetings.
Marco


----------



## Tatzingo

Dobean said:
			
		

> I'm not very good with English but here's a draft...
> 
> Hello
> I'm really pleased to hear you!
> I'm Gian Bovio's son-in-law because he can't use Internet!
> We would be happy if you'd come at La Morra to meet us and see how we produce our wines.
> We don't have (NDT I think this is an error, because "Non" in Italy means "Not" and "Noi" means "We", so i think they meant "Noi") the possibility to give you hospitality in our company whenever you like. (We have some rooms)
> Ours cellarer (Walter) will teach you something about ours company and how we produce the wines.
> Waiting for your answer, greetings.
> Marco



Hi,

Ignore the second line of my translation beginning with "I'm the kind of...
Dobean is obviously a better authority than me on Italian!! ;-)

Tatz.


----------



## Dobean

Obviously... I'm Italian


----------



## wineguy

Thanks Dobean and Tatz. I appreciate it very much.
Dobean I think it has to be "Noi" because it does not
make sense other wise. Right?

Tatz excuse this new poster - (I did do a translation but it made no
sense).

Thank you both for your help!


----------



## Dobean

Right, wineguy...


----------



## bejosc

Does this phrase, "Mi fa piacere vederti" mean something like, "it does me well to see you"?


----------



## Bookmom

Ciao bejosc,

I'm happy to see you!


----------



## Moogey

Hi bejosc,

I'm not 100% sure but I think it means pretty much the same as "Mi piace vederti" which is "I like seeing you", but with a couple nuances.

I'm curious to see what the natives have to say 

-M


----------



## Giannaclaudia

I'm pleased to see you.


----------



## moodywop

Moogey said:
			
		

> I'm not 100% sure but I think it means pretty much the same as "Mi piace vederti" which is "I like seeing you", but with a couple nuances.
> 
> I'm curious to see what the natives have to say


 
Moogey

"Mi fa piacere" means "it gives me pleasure" literally. It's different from "mi piace"/"I like". 

Maybe in a few cases they are interchangeable (_non mi piace vederla soffrire/non mi fa piacere..._ - there's a slightly different nuance here but my nuance detector is being fixed ) but in bejosc's sentence only "mi fa piacere" sounds right(at least to my ears).


----------



## Moogey

moodywop said:
			
		

> Moogey
> 
> "Mi fa piacere" means "it gives me pleasure" literally. It's different from "mi piace"/"I like".
> 
> Maybe in a few cases they are interchangeable (_non mi piace vederla soffrire/non mi fa piacere..._ - there's a slightly different nuance here but my nuance detector is being fixed ) but in bejosc's sentence only "mi fa piacere" sounds right(at least to my ears).


Oh, I forgot that "piacere" can be a noun as well, I was interpreting it as a verb. Thanks 

-M


----------



## brian

After learning so much from a thread like this, it gives me great pleasure D) to say with (some  ) confidence that:

_Mi fa piacere = It makes me pleased_

...which of course is better rendered into English as "It pleases me" or "I'm pleased," as has been mentioned above.

That thread (as well as the _far fare_ one mentioned therein) should hopefully sort this construction out though, provided you can sort the thread out.... (it was a doozy)


Brian


----------



## moodywop

Moogey said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot that "piacere" can be a noun as well, I was interpreting it as a verb. Thanks


 
Actually, Moogey, it's not at all surprising you were confused, since you can indeed find "piacere" used as a verb after "fare":

_Sa_ (he knows how) _farsi piacere_ (literally "make himself liked") i.e. he knows how to make people like him (maybe he's manipulative or smarmy or a narcissist or all three put together )


----------



## Fernita

What about *"It´s a pleasure to see you*!"?
Though it sounds less formal to say "*I´m pleased to see you!"*

Hope it helps!


----------



## Andre Balian

Since we're on the topic, I've heard _"con piacere vederti"_ in a film.  I hope this isn't too far off topic, but I'm wondering if this is a normal construction, or something more poetic or old fashioned instead?  Why wouldn't it be _"con piacere ti vedo" _?  

Potete spiegarcelo?


----------



## moodywop

Andre Balian said:
			
		

> Since we're on the topic, I've heard _"con piacere vederti"_ in a film. I hope this isn't too far off topic, but I'm wondering if this is a normal construction, or something more poetic or old fashioned instead? Why wouldn't it be _"con piacere ti vedo" _?
> 
> Potete spiegarcelo?


 
Hi Andre. Long time no see Are you sure that's what you heard? It doesn't sound right. Oh, hold on!  It's just occured to me that what you heard must have been _Che piacere vederti! _(literally: what a great pleasure it is to see you).


----------



## f4bo

Andre Balian said:
			
		

> Since we're on the topic, I've heard _"con piacere vederti"_ in a film.  I hope this isn't too far off topic, but I'm wondering if this is a normal construction, or something more poetic or old fashioned instead?  Why wouldn't it be _"con piacere ti vedo" _?
> 
> Potete spiegarcelo?


moodywop got right: what you heard as "con", by consonance, was a "che", guaranteed. 
And about *Mi fa piacere vederti*: this is in effect a quite formal way to express the pleasure to see a person just like "*I´m pleased to see you!"*
If you need a warmer way to show your feelings to s.o. and be less formal, you can just use *"Che piacere *di vederti!"* (*optional)


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Come si traduce, please  
 
"mi ha fatto piacere avervi conosciuto"  
 
Ci provo: 
 
I am happy to  have met you


----------



## LukeTheDuke3000

Could it be "Nice/pleased to have met you"?


----------



## Raoul Bertorello

Qui a New York, alla fine dicono sempre "Nice to meet you", cioe' non usano il nostro passato prossimo.


----------



## ElaineG

In a business letter, I would say "It was a pleasure meeting you last Sunday/on the 13th/yesterday/last week/whatever.


----------



## Jacob

LukeTheDuke3000 said:


> Could it be "Nice/pleased to have met you"?



I would say "I'm pleased to have met you."


----------



## Kleine Hexe

Raoul Bertorello said:


> Qui a New York, alla fine dicono sempre "Nice to meet you", cioe' non usano il nostro passato prossimo.


 

Sì, l'ho notato... per questo ero nel dubbio... 

Comunque non è una business letter ma è abbastanza informal. 


Grazie a tutti voi


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

Mi fa piacere vederti (vederLa).
Piacere vederti (vederLa).  

Is either one more "correct" than the other?


----------



## diromana

Hi,
I'd like to know the best way to translate this:

Se ti facesse piacere, chiamami pure quando vuoi.

Thanks.


----------



## Karl!!!!

Ciao diromana, welcome to the forum.

My attempt:

If it makes you happy, call me whenever you want.

I'm not sure about the use of pure in your sentence, what does it mean here?


----------



## Parergon

Ottima tarduzione Karl, credo sia assai _fedele_ all' orginale. 

"Pure" suppongo indichi "senza alcun problema". E' tuttavia elemento discorsivo. Sufficientemente tradotto da whenever

e.g. Chiamami pure [fallo pure, fallo senza alcun problema] quando vuoi.


----------



## diromana

Grazie mille per l'aiuto.

Ciao.


----------



## Alxmrphi

In un programma che guardo c'è una situazione in cui un uomo sta parlando con una ragazza, la ragazza del suo figlio che è in carcere e le chiede di venire a visitirlo. Dopo gli dice no, lui dice "Perché non viene, ci fai piacere".

Quando ho sentito "ci fai piacere" ho dovuto prendere qualche momento per capire quello che significava, e c'era qualcosa che non ho capito, in inglese "ci fai piacere" vuol dire "we like you", vero? 

Ma qui suonava così sbagliato a tradurrlo in questo modo, qualcuno può dirmi come tradurrebbe questa frase perché sono quasi sicuro che non è (almeno esattamente) "Why aren't you coming, we like you?"

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Lello4ever

"We would be happy"


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, so it's sort of like "ci fa piacere", "it would be pleasing to us/we would like it/it would make us happy/we would be happy" etc?

It's just cos he said "fai", I got confused and didn't think of "fa" (being "it").

Thanks Lello!


----------



## Lello4ever

Alex_Murphy said:


> Ah, so it's sort of like "ci fa piacere", "it would be pleasing to us/we would like it/it would make us happy/we would be happy" etc?
> 
> It's just cos he said "fai", I got confused and didn't think of "fa" (being "it").
> 
> Thanks Lello!


 
Yes, literally "You would please us"


----------



## Mickele

Ciao Alex, il senso è quello di una frase come "lo gradiremmo molto" (condizionale), ovvero qualcosa tipo "we would be pleased (if you do so)". Is it any clearer now?


----------



## Alxmrphi

It's just I am still used to getting used to the "I like it" (it is pleasing to me), and everytime I hear piacere I always think of it like that, and I always turn something like "you would please us" into "we like you" - and that's when it doesn't make sense to me.

I need to think more losely in the future then?  lol.


----------

